# Odd but fun project.  Looking for input



## Ed Minas (Oct 2, 2020)

I want to build this invalid cart which was built before 1933 but I want to motorize it. I know nothing about E Bikes.  Any suggestions or ideas where I could start to gather information would be greatly appreciated.  I plan on making it look old, wood rims brass lights.. etc.  No one will ever know it has a motor but as I age I can still enjoy antique bikes sort of.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 2, 2020)

That is quite a machine, with or without the Nutria Rat.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2020)

Cool project!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 2, 2020)

Ed Minas said:


> No one will ever know it has a motor





                                       But , .............I don't see any pedals   Where Are the Pedals ? ( That thing has some Serious Styling ! ) Thanks for Posting


----------



## Ed Minas (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who posted.  Anyone have any idea what type of back fenders I could use and where I could optain them?  I usually work on pre 1933 bikes which would not use fenders like that.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 4, 2020)

@Ed Minas - - - - -Is the Picture posted above YOUR project , or a " Stock" Photo ?   What drives the Cart Now ?   For the fenders , what size wheels does it have  ?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 5, 2020)

@Ed Minas my dad has 1 of these; it's powered by a Motori Minarelli 2 stroke Italian moped motor.


This might help you out idea wise how to set it up for pedals & give you a starting point of sorts.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 5, 2020)

They were built as food carts etc by a guy who hated having to balance a moped, pot holes, and issues us 2 wheel guys face on bicycles; cars!


----------



## mike j (Oct 5, 2020)

Lunacycle.com has a good variety of electric motors & E bike parts. One of their Cyclone motors may work for this project. Good luck & have fun w/ it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 5, 2020)

There's multiple ways you could build this thing


----------

